# Help! Is he Champagne, Blue Fawn, or Lilac?



## bullygaltx (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, first and foremost I am new to this website. I have been raised around and owned pits my entire life. I currently own 2 pits (a champagne male and a black female), a Bullmastiff, 2 Olde English Bulldogges, and we also own 5 hog hunting dogs all Black Mouth Curs or Catahoula crosses. I am excited to find this site and other Pitbull lovers. Anyways, my question is actually about my Olde English Bulldogge male I recently welcomed into our home. I figured I would get on here and ask as all of the Olde English Bulldogge breeders seem to have different opinions on what color he is. He is registered as Champagne but when I bought him the breeder said that he had turned Blue Fawn. Since taking him out in public I have been told he is a Champagne, Blue Fawn, and Lilac. I am at a complete loss for what he is! I plan on showing him and would like to get this color situation figured out first. I plan on also doing some genetic/color research but in the meantime, please help! My Champagne pitbull is a darker color than him and just different overall. My OEB has a blue-ish, purple/silver hue to him with the same color nose and bluegreen eyes....he's like a silver-y champagne. His color is hard to describe and even the pics don't really catch his color. Anways here is a link to pics of him, please let me know what y'all think, click on the pics to make them bigger Flickr: kpjonestx's Photostream I will add pics of my Champagne pitbull tomorrow (I don't have any recent ones on my computer and I have to tie him to take pics cause he is always right beside me or on the move) so y'all can compare. For the record my OEB's sire is a Blue Brindle and his dam is a Champagne. Thanks in advance y'all!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aww he is cute love the color. I dont know about OEB's but if it was a apbt I would call that color champagne, I dont think it looks blue fawn. But thats just my opinion. Very pretty whatever it is.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats actually really cool. I have never seen the color in bulldogs ( never looked lol). Champagne and lilac are pretty much the same thing, they are not official colors in our breed, just names for a shade of blue/red dilutes. Champagne is used for the brighter yellow dilute and lilac for the dark dilute like yours. Blue fawn is usually what the color is labeled as that color ( or bluie in ADBA ) is what is registrable. Blue fawns have a mask which is the only reason I refer to my own as Champagne, but really they are all just dilutes so no official color is made for them in the registries and people tend to call them whatever they please that best describes the color to them..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He looks champagne to me!


----------



## bullygaltx (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I added a few more pics of him that show his color more like he looks in person. It's hard with pics as we all know the lighting/flash etc changes the color. The first 2 or 3 pics depict his color the best out of what pics I have. You'll have to excuse his raw mouth/nose and red eyes, he had just jumped off the porch after a cat, landed on another dog and face planted into the dirt lol. I cleaned off his face and took a pic for memories. I'm also going to have to wait and post pics of my Pitbulls tomorrow. Came home and the Hubby had already loaded them up to help move some hogs. Thanks again y'all!


----------

